# Fisho's elbow



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone else suffer "fisho's elbow", fisho equilavent of tennis elbow?
At this time of year I'm spending quite a lot of time either casting SPs at the bream or lobbing lures into the surf for salmon and my left elbow doesn't like it. Have been rubbing Voltaren gel into it which seems to help.
Maybe I should start wearing a support strap just below the elbow again which helped with tennis elbow when I was using loppers all the time for work.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

maybe loosen your grip a bit :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I have no sympathy for you, Yeti
None


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

anselmo said:


> I have no sympathy for you, Yeti
> None


Aw come on - just coz you're stuck in Ireland in mid-winter and I'm here on the lovely east coast of Tas enjoying the mild summer away from the blazing heat of Adelaide.
Wots ya prob mate


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

As a technophobe with a very short temper I'd probably have beaten the copter to a pulp before being able to fish with it


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

i have the same i see a chiro 6 months rest is the norm then it goes away aparently .


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > I have no sympathy for you, Yeti
> ...


Toughen up princess :lol:


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

vladimir said:


> i have the same i see a chiro 6 months rest is the norm then it goes away aparently .


Pfft. My six months fishing in Tas is my rest from my six months working in SA!
Whats a Yeti to do????


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> vladimir said:
> 
> 
> > i have the same i see a chiro 6 months rest is the norm then it goes away aparently .
> ...


This: Link


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

?
That link went nowhere


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Its the left arm giving me grief and I'm right handed (inappropriate by the way)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> ?
> That link went nowhere


Went exactly where it should


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

If I was the princess you got you would be kissing me in hope of getting a toad


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> If I was the princess you got you would be kissing me in hope of getting a toad


Is it your arm that is sore, or your wrist? :lol: 
Wait, are we still in StevenM's dream?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

You need to get out fishing more. Bugger about the sleet heh?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> You need to get out fishing more. Bugger about the sleet heh?


Bright and sunny today


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay yeti.

just re tennis elbow (olecranon tendonitits).
its a bit of a bugger and its one of those 'microtrauma' type injuries where the tendons that attach to the outside of the elbow (that you use to grip) get repeatedly overstretched with little tears which never quite heal and finally the body says "enough".

this is why they take so long to heal, they took so long to form.

anything that promotes good fresh blood flow is the key.
ice and heat, massage, all the gels,
there are some good exercises that can help prevent it. wringing out a towel backwards (if that makes sense) works the flexors and balances things up.

cortisone and lignocaine work well(injection) as they get the inflamatory junk out and let the fresh blood and oxygen in.

hope that helps


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

grinner said:


> cortisone and lignocaine work well(injection) as they get the inflamatory junk out and let the fresh blood and oxygen in.
> 
> hope that helps


Might want to watch the Cortisone if you happen to be on Anti Depressant medication as it may increase serotonin uptake, is this right Grin?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

bildad said:


> grinner said:
> 
> 
> > cortisone and lignocaine work well(injection) as they get the inflamatory junk out and let the fresh blood and oxygen in.
> ...


My doc gave me a cortisone injection in the knee after draining a bursor earlier this year and he (obviously) is aware of my anti-depressant meds. Interested to hear Grinners thoughts though


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

Heed grinner's advice. Chat to your doctor and decide what you want you want to do.

When I visited my doctor with golfers elbow (Medial Epicondylitis - same thing opposite side), he said he suffered it and based on his experience and medical knowledge recommended cortisone just like grinner. My doctor spent a while working with me to target the center of the pain then injected direct into the site, saying he felt grittiness (presumably meaning he was happy he'd hit the target). All pain left but twelve months later I was back with pain in two elbows. The same cortisone treatment was successful in the newer elbow for twelve months but gave no relief at all to the original. Its unlikely this was bad doctoring or a bad batch of cortisone. More likely, my steering wasn't up to scratch leading to the injection missing the target.

After considering potential long-term cortisone side-effects, rather than 'gimmee more cortisone' I decided to adjust to the new worser me. At one point in time during the last five years or so it seemed to be gone but came back and tennis elbow joined in on one arm, as well. Apart from getting annoyed at the level of pain lifting the front of the yak onto the k-racks I've learned to live with the discomfort. When salmon are on, fishing a three-hour session hard every day long-casting lures hard and wide is not unusual.

Someone (not medically qualified) suggested stretching exercises. I can't say stretching did anything to reduce the problem but did give up after the regime after a few weeks which may not have been long enough for a fix. However, every now and then I lace my fingers and stretch palm out, which seems to give some relief while doing it.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah I'm definetly a bit iffy about cortisone injections after an experience many moons ago in my late teens when a doc gave a series of injections into an irritated wrist tendon. Suprise surprise it didn't work as the irritation was caused by bone chips from when I snapped the ends off my arm bones a few years earlier. Surgery to remove the chips solved the prob but the surgeon commented that he could see damage from the injections. But that whole experience made me iffy of surgery full stop - five ops between original break and final chip removal when it should have only taken two 
Anyway, the constant winds at the moment mean I'm not doing much casting at all so the elbow is taking a bit of a break


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Got it last year after 3 straight 8+ hr days of casting lures for Barra. It was the twitching action of the rod that did it. 
Did the sensible thing after day 2 of taking 3 panadol so I could continue on for day 3  - Not my smartest of moves.

Saw a hand & upper limb Phsyio that helped me with rotator cuff tear a couple years ago. She gave me some exercises that helped, but it was time - about 9 months that helped most I think.

I'd swap your handles to the other side of the reel. That will likely take the continued strain off the bum arm.


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

I get this problem sometimes. I change hands at the first sign now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

One more thing. Picking up from this point



grinner said:


> anything that promotes good fresh blood flow is the key.


Years ago I developed similar pain in the ankle tendons. The pain first appeared when I ran. Once it appeared a couple of times it stayed. Even getting out of bed was painful. Collective non-medical advice said, "you idiot, stop running; that's causing the problem". I didn't accept that. At the time when focused on work at a PC, I would put my legs under the chair with weight resting on the toes. I started resting my feet flat on the floor instead of under the chair. The pain went away after a while (many months, from memory) and I was able to get back to running. The point is that its not necessarily what you are doing when you feel the pain that is causing the problem. You need to work out what you are doing that restricts blood flow for any length of time. With my elbows it may be PC use but I'm not prepared to cut that out to test the theory. It could just as easily be sleeping with arms bent up the wrong.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

onemorecast said:


> I'd swap your handles to the other side of the reel. That will likely take the continued strain off the bum arm.


I would but the wrist operations that I mentioned earlier mean that my left wrist just can't handle that rotating motion required to turn a handle. It also ended my cricket career as that wrist flexing required of the top hand when batting was too painful.
Anyway, like most of you, I continue to do what hurts despite advice not to - thats why I've just come back from lobbing lures into the surf again. Caught my PB salmon - about 60cm, plus three other smaller ones


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

SteveR said:


> It could just as easily be sleeping with arms bent up the wrong.


Yep, this could be an issue for me as I have very loose shoulder and hip joints - I can dislocate them at will and can get my limbs into weird positions.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

Three hours of casting yesterday and three hours using loppers and a handsaw 2-handed today has my left elbow really upset. Worst pain in ages. Guess its time I saw a doctor coz its just no good when both work and hobby irritate the elbow. 
Luckily its about 4 months till I return to SA for my main working season, current job is just a one-off small contract.


----------

